# About.com- Celexa Not Helpful for IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

SSRIs, a class of antidepressants, are sometimes prescribed to treat the symptoms of IBS. A study in the January issue of _Clinical Gastroenterology and Hepatology_ tested the effectiveness of Celexa (citalopram), a popular SSRI, as a treatment for IBS.

According to the study abstract, non-depressed IBS patients were given either Celexa or a placebofor a period of 12 weeks. The researchers assessed the effect of the medicine on IBS symptoms, quality of life as it relates to IBS, and response to rectal sensation. Unfortunately, Celexa did not prove to be superior than placebo in terms of reducing IBS symptoms or improving IBS quality of life.

I guess we now have to strike Celexa off of the list of possible IBS solutions. At least it is better to know this up front, rather than to waste time and money on an intervention that is not helpful.

[sub]Source:[/sub]

[sub]Ladabaum, U., et.al. "Citalopram Provides Little or No Benefit in Nondepressed Patients With Irritable Bowel Syndrome" _Clinical Gastroenterology and Hepatology_ 2010 8:42-48.[/sub]


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

Celexa Not Helpful for IBS originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Monday, January 18th, 2010 at 12:19:08.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------



## thirteen (Feb 15, 2010)

I was just prescribed this today... I've seen a few articles about Celexa being used successfully. I'm rather confused.Before I start treatment I want to do my homework, since it requires tapering off to avoid withdrawal. Can anyone add anything to this discussion? Is it all SSRI's or just Celexa that's ineffective?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Looks like that particular study was only for Celexa. I don't know about the rest of the SSRI's. Hope not...


----------

